# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  Best free security suites?

## DeletePlease

I just got a new laptop and I'm not sure if I should activate the 60-day trial of Norton or if I should install a free security suite. I remember Norton used to be a total resource hog a while back but I'm not sure if they improved it much.

Help?

----------


## Kradash

I would just go with the AVG suite  :smiley:  I can't post links due to me being registrated for <7 days, but do search on google for "AVG"

----------


## OldNutter

lol norton, Lol AVG. Norton Sucked since it came out. And AVG dropped the ball after the last release. I suggest Microsoft security essentials. I also suggest malwarebytes and superantispyware. Run those every two weeks to a month.

Here is a ninite link for all three. just download it, and it'll install all three applications without any retarded clicking.

----------


## Morten

> lol norton, Lol AVG. Norton Sucked since it came out. And AVG dropped the ball after the last release. I suggest Microsoft security essentials. I also suggest malwarebytes and superantispyware. Run those every two weeks to a month.
> 
> Here is a ninite link for all three. just download it, and it'll install all three applications without any retarded clicking.



Basically everything you need right there. And maybe CCleaner to keep your computer optimized and clean.
CCleaner - Optimization and Cleaning - Free Download

----------


## Supernova

Also, if you're going to used CCleaner (which you should), try downloading CCExtender, which adds some definitions allowing it to clean out more stuff.  My friend just showed it to me yesterday.

----------


## BobbyLance

Ey there, how 'bout Avast? Been using it for some time and I must say, it's quite good  :smiley:

----------


## ninja9578

Avast and AVG are usually considered the best.

----------


## OldNutter

> Also, if you're going to used CCleaner (which you should), try downloading CCExtender, which adds some definitions allowing it to clean out more stuff.  My friend just showed it to me yesterday.




O? Might have to look into this.

----------


## Inseparate

> O? Might have to look into this.




Probably not a great idea. Free AVG is good, and probably free Avast. CCleaner is dirty I think. I would also avoid Norton. Any of these things that tell you for free that you have a bunch of viruses, and if you get their paid services, they will fix them, are bogus.

----------


## Morten

> Probably not a great idea. Free AVG is good, and probably free Avast. CCleaner is dirty I think. I would also avoid Norton. Any of these things that tell you for free that you have a bunch of viruses, and if you get their paid services, they will fix them, are bogus.



CCleaner is certainly not dirty. It is a well praised product and there is nothing suspicious about it.

----------


## OldNutter

> Probably not a great idea. Free AVG is good, and probably free Avast. CCleaner is dirty I think. I would also avoid Norton. Any of these things that tell you for free that you have a bunch of viruses, and if you get their paid services, they will fix them, are bogus.



I'm a computer tech  :wink2:  I use ccleaner everyday. haha.

----------


## Inseparate

> CCleaner is certainly not dirty. It is a well praised product and there is nothing suspicious about it.



Have you noticed that has speeded up or helped your system in any way?

----------


## Inseparate

> I'm a computer tech  I use ccleaner everyday. haha.



Then why did you say it is something you are going to look into, computer tech? (I think you are not a computer tech, btw) For the non-computer techs here, I do not advise downloading this.

----------


## OldNutter

> Then why did you say it is something you are going to look into, computer tech? (I think you are not a computer tech, btw) For the non-computer techs here, I do not advise downloading this.



Not Ccleaner, Ccextender, and like I care if you believe me or not. Ccleaner is a very good tool, reviews around the net praise it.





> Have you noticed that has speeded up or helped your system in any way?



Not really speed it up, but it gets rid of cookies, Temp files, shit in the recycle bin, and the likes. its a good practice to do these things anyway, and ccleaner makes this task much easier.

----------


## Morten

> Have you noticed that has speeded up or helped your system in any way?



Yes it certainly has, furthermore is has removed a lot of useless crap, and it is very user friendly. It even recommends to do a registry backup for you before cleaning.

----------


## Kradash

> lol norton, Lol AVG. Norton Sucked since it came out. And AVG dropped the ball after the last release. I suggest Microsoft security essentials. I also suggest malwarebytes and superantispyware. Run those every two weeks to a month.



I can agree w/ using malwarebytes. I'm a security expert myself and I must say that for the regular user AVG is a solid pick. There's no super suite that can detect all threats.

----------


## Supernova

> Then why did you say it is something you are going to look into, computer tech? (I think you are not a computer tech, btw) For the non-computer techs here, I do not advise downloading this.



Just a friendly pointer, you're not going to get very far trying to bullshit people around here.

----------


## ThePreserver

AVG is good enough for me; and Malwarebytes has cleared up every problem I've ever had; just update and run Malwarebytes every month... it's been way more effective than the McAfee that came with my computer... and it's free.  (I've had many problems in the past with my computer related to malware and viruses, and the thing that has solved all of them has been Malwarebytes, as long as it's updated)

----------


## Inseparate

> Just a friendly pointer, you're not going to get very far trying to bullshit people around here.



And I am I trying to BS anyone just how? I just replied as to which security sites I think are best, and I only endorse the free ones. 
Friendly reminder, you bullshit me, I don't care, but I would prefer you stop. WTF was your point in doing this to me?

----------


## Inseparate

> Not Ccleaner, Ccextender, and like I care if you believe me or not. Ccleaner is a very good tool, reviews around the net praise it.
> 
> 
> 
> Not really speed it up, but it gets rid of cookies, Temp files, shit in the recycle bin, and the likes. its a good practice to do these things anyway, and ccleaner makes this task much easier.



I tried this after you posted it and it said it found a bunch of problems, although I don't experience any problems. It said it fixed these problems although I haven't had any of them. Then it wanted me to download more stuff to fix more problems that I don't have but Windows protector blocked it. Well, I think it was called Window Protector. It was something like that.

----------


## OldNutter

> I tried this after you posted it and it said it found a bunch of problems, although I don't experience any problems. It said it fixed these problems although I haven't had any of them. Then it wanted me to download more stuff to fix more problems that I don't have but Windows protector blocked it. Well, I think it was called Window Protector. It was something like that.




What? what errors? Its hit the bloody button and erase the temp files and shit. Then hit another button, and it'll clean your registry. BAM done, none of these "errors". And what download stuff?

EDIT: Also quit double posting. If you can't use a forum correctly, why the hell should we take you "advice" on something you obviously no nothing about.

----------


## Inseparate

Old Sparta, dude mellow out. I am not the most retarded and I don't think I like you calling me retarded. Did I double post this too?

I may be pretty new here but I get tired of banal bullshit really quickly, so I ask you take a new frontage point or just do not reply to me anymore.

----------


## Supernova

> I tried this after you posted it and it said it found a bunch of problems, although I don't experience any problems. It said it fixed these problems although I haven't had any of them. Then it wanted me to download more stuff to fix more problems that I don't have but Windows protector blocked it. Well, I think it was called Window Protector. It was something like that.



That sounds more like a rogue antivirus than CCleaner.

----------


## DeletePlease

I've been using CCleaner for a while now along with Defraggler for optimization purposes and I have Malwarebytes installed for security. I'm thinking about going with Avast as well but I'd appreciate it if I could get a comparison between that and Microsoft Security Essentials. Also, isn't it a bad thing to have more than one security suite installed?

Thanks for the replies btw.

----------


## OldNutter

Here's one

Here's two

And no, not really. Some security suites conflict and can cause a BSOD, or crash both suites.

----------


## DeletePlease

Thanks, I think I'm going to go with Avast.

----------


## Zhaylin

I've heard uninstalling AVG can cause serious computer problems.  So I've been afraid to uninstall mine.
I go to Gaiaonline.  I know it's not the worlds safest site, but I don't click ads and such and basically just play their games.  But for the past week or so, I have a huge red bar saying AVG tested the site and it's too risky to proceed.  But, if you google their site adviser and look up Gaia, it says the site is safe  ::roll::   A lot of other Gaiians have had the same problem.
They recommended all the suites recommended here, but I'd like to uninstall what I already have before adding adding something else.

Any words of warning?

----------


## Morten

> I've heard uninstalling AVG can cause serious computer problems.  So I've been afraid to uninstall mine.



Where have you heard that? I had it once and uninstalled it with no problems whatsoever, so I think you are safe.  :smiley: 





> I go to Gaiaonline.  I know it's not the worlds safest site, but I don't click ads and such and basically just play their games.  But for the past week or so, I have a huge red bar saying AVG tested the site and it's too risky to proceed.



Which browser do you use? I think you should install an adblocker.

----------


## Zhaylin

I heard it from Gaia  ::lol:: 

I use Google Chrome.

----------


## Morten

> I heard it from Gaia



AVG has made a remover program. It eliminates all parts of your AVG installation.
AVG - Download tools and utilities





> I use Google Chrome.



Adblock for Chrome:
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/d...namgkkbiglidom

----------


## LonelyTurtle

Get rid of avg and norton, both are suckish. Get Secuirty Essentials, malwarebytes, avast, super anti spyware, spybot search and destroy, or any combination of them.

----------


## LikesToTrip

:Drama:  By far the most entertaining thread in Tech Talk in quite some time.

----------


## mcwillis

I have to agree with the combo of microsoft security essentials, malwarebytes and super antispyware as these are the three that I use.  I would also suggest running 'Security Defense' that is part of 'Advanced System Care 5' software suite as that will block about 10,000 known malware items before they have a chance to infect your machine.

----------


## Injigo

Comodo Internet Security (Firewall and Antivirus) or Avast Antivirus with just the Comodo Firewall.

----------

